# Question for California



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

After being on Effexor and Xanax with no D in over a year, are you able to walk out the door and not even think about a bathroom? I'm really curious if we can get to that point again.Thanks.


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Karen P - I have tried Effexor and it made me very wired like I drank a pot of coffee but others have great success with it. I take other medications but when they all don't work and I am overrun with anxiety I use Xanax. But... My doctor told me I cannot drive while taking Xanax.... ---------My story http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...0155;p=1#000000


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello Karen P,Yes, I can do that 99% of the time. There are really stressful days where I still feel a little concerned--mainly when my elderly father has some kind of emergency--but the rest of the time, no problem. I have stopped taking the Effexor--the vivid dreams exhausted me--and I had some trouble dealing with the aftereffects even though I went off it slowly. So my shrink suggested Prozac, which did the trick. I now take Prozac once a week--my shrink doesn't quite understand why that amount does it for me but it does--and that keeps my obsessive worrying under control. I also continue to take .25 Xanax every morning and have never had the bad D again. Xanax has never caused me any problems such as dizziness, fatigue, etc and I have never had a doctor say you can't drive while taking it. I also know that the skills I've learned through psychotherapy have proved invaluable in reducing my stress level and that certainly has made a big difference. Take care.


----------

